# Best .602 ROM?



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hey guys, so right now I am using Suji ROM, but don't like it. I hear there is a new apex but I have no idea where to get it.


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

"bretth18 said:


> Hey guys, so right now I am using Suji ROM, but don't like it. I hear there is a new apex but I have no idea where to get it.


New apex is on fabdroid.com


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

"bretth18 said:


> Hey guys, so right now I am using Suji ROM, but don't like it. I hear there is a new apex but I have no idea where to get it.


FYI, the actual developer for Shuji post to this forum. You might want to say what specific difficulty you had with this rom in respect to his work which he shares for free rather than "don't like it".

The last update was his second this month. He and the team of developers are actively working on this rom. If your specific about a problem someone may have found a solution or the developers may include a fix in their next update.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Apex!


----------



## Chubbs (Jul 29, 2011)

How do .602 or even .596 roms compare to 2nd init roms like CM7 as far as performance? I am debating going to Apex Test 2 from CM7 to see if there is a noticeable difference...


----------



## alphabets (Jul 26, 2011)

"Justifi said:


> FYI, the actual developer for Shuji post to this forum. You might want to say what specific difficulty you had with this rom in respect to his work which he shares for free rather than "don't like it".
> 
> The last update was his second this month. He and the team of developers are actively working on this rom. If your specific about a problem someone may have found a solution or the developers may include a fix in their next update.


Well said.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"Chubbs said:


> How do .602 or even .596 roms compare to 2nd init roms like CM7 as far as performance? I am debating going to Apex Test 2 from CM7 to see if there is a noticeable difference...


They are a lot slower than 2nd init ROMs in my opinion. However, they seem more stable and give much better battery life.


----------



## Cuebask (Aug 8, 2011)

Slower? Based on what? They are just as fast, snappy or smooth. The only difference stupid quadrant score.


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

alphabets said:


> Well said.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


I agree. I said this in another post, but it would really help keep this community great if we could all take a little time and think before we type. Saying that you "don't like" something without giving any constructive criticism isn't very helpful, and it's rude. It gets your point across just as well to say "I'm thinking about moving from Shuji to Apex..."

Not trying to be all kumbaya here, just saying, it would be good if we could all be respectful.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## KatsumeBlisk (Jul 10, 2011)

Chubbs said:


> How do .602 or even .596 roms compare to 2nd init roms like CM7 as far as performance? I am debating going to Apex Test 2 from CM7 to see if there is a noticeable difference...


I've never noticed a difference speed-wise. The .602 ROMs have newer, better radios with them. They function better as far as data goes. Plus, they're more stable, from what I've seen using both.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Seeing as how mobile_sensei made me laugh last night with the responses last night I wonder what he thinks of yet another one.

Anyhow, going to help you out again tho bud. Here you go:

http://www.google.com

Thank you and use it wisely.

PS Mobile thanks for all your work on everything boss, its appreciated.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

"Cuebask said:


> Slower? Based on what? They are just as fast, snappy or smooth. The only difference stupid quadrant score.


Just based on my experience. Unlocking the lock screen is one thing that is very noticeably slower on non-2nd init ROMs. Also, after long pressing a home screen and choosing widgets, the menu takes a second to come up. Those are just two examples among several that are a weakness in non-2nd init ROMs.


----------



## ganggreen777 (Jun 12, 2011)

Cuebask said:


> Slower? Based on what? They are just as fast, snappy or smooth. The only difference stupid quadrant score.


Well said. I am running APEX & Shuji both VERY smooth and very quick. Re-calibrated overclock........theyre both flying off my dx


----------



## crewchief41 (Aug 20, 2011)

"ganggreen777 said:


> Well said. I am running APEX & Shuji both VERY smooth and very quick. Re-calibrated overclock........theyre both flying off my dx


I agree....Shuji is quick. Let's see...we want speed *and* battery life. Hmm....those are some what diametrically opposed. Faster polling = more battery draw. It's all about balance....


----------

